# Where to get the interlocking/entertwined font?



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been to emblibrary.com and embroidery designs.com but neither of them have the font I need. It's the one with all of the little tails coming off the letters and they entertwine or interlock with each other. I've seen it a couple times on handbags before, and it's done a lot with engraving. Does anyone know where I can find it?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Check Great Notions -- Embroidery Stock Designs / Packs and Embroidery Software and Dakota Collectibles, the World's Largest Supplier of Stock Embroidery Designs . If this is a monogram check Embroideryarts.com | Welcome and Site Guide .


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Check Great Notions -- Embroidery Stock Designs / Packs and Embroidery Software and Dakota Collectibles, the World's Largest Supplier of Stock Embroidery Designs . If this is a monogram check Embroideryarts.com | Welcome and Site Guide .


Thanks, I'll check those. My wife and I couldn't remember if we had seen that as embroidery or not. I know that we've seen it engraved. Have you seen it embroidered before?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Haven't seen one before, and i imagine it's quite difficult to create an embroidery font (the higher level softwares can) with interlocking tails since the machine has to go back and stitch over some part of the letters. Im not saying it's impossible though.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

No, I haven't but we do mostly business stuff with fairly standard fonts. If its not an embroidery font then you might find it at WhatTheFont : MyFonts or Identifont - Identify fonts by appearance, find fonts by name .


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Byron..It does seem like it would be fairly complicated. And with my experience, it's pretty tough to get all of those small lines to actually look good when you sew. 

Sun..Thanks for the links. I'm only interested in finding the file for embroidery at this point. I only have a couple of customers interested at this point and although I could use the font and have the image digitized, I don't think these customers would pay a digitizing fee. I found the font in question on google from one company that called it entertwined, but it had this really wierd box around it, unfortunately. The search continues!


----------

